# Its Official the Fare Multiplier is GONE..



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Had the fare multiplier set at 3x this morning then poof got a $3 ride request, checked my setting and the multiplier was gone. Was nice while it lasted, now back to the grind...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Must be a timed roll out; I still have access to mine.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Had the fare multiplier set at 3x this morning then poof got a $3 ride request, checked my setting and the multiplier was gone. Was nice while it lasted, now back to the grind...


To give it...... let people get used to it and enjoy it.....then snatch it away is almost cruel and unusual punishment. It's like losing the multiplier surge all over again but worse, because you set it.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah I still have access to the multiplier. Looks like Uber is going after NoCal first.

Then again Uber thinks you are in the OC/LA area so maybe it's SoCal first???



Seamus said:


> To give it...... let people get used to it and enjoy it.....then snatch it away is almost cruel and unusual punishment. It's like losing the multiplier surge all over again but worse, because you set it.


Just like how ATM's were free at first because it was cheaper for banks to have a ATM machine vs. an employee. Then the banks got rid of employee's so more would go use a faster ATM and now you have to pay $82 in ATM fee's to get $20...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I’ve still got it in the Bay Area, never even gotten a notice that it’s going away


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I've still got it in the Bay Area, never even gotten a notice that it's going away


Easy Bay and still have access, but I rec'd an app mail and regular email of the demise of something I've never actually got to use officially. did use it once, sorta but decline the ping since I was just testing 1.3x. Oh well.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Party at Dara's house. Bring the halal alcohol and uppers. 🎉 🥂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I've still got it in the Bay Area, never even gotten a notice that it's going away


Interesting...i wonder if i drive down to SF if it will be available again..but still facing the inevitable..



Fusion_LUser said:


> Yeah I still have access to the multiplier. Looks like Uber is going after NoCal first.
> 
> Then again Uber thinks you are in the OC/LA area so maybe it's SoCal first???
> 
> ...


 I confirmed with another driver in Redding California they have the multiplier gone on their app too. So not sure all the markets getting affected first..but this one has


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 589861


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Seamus said:


> To give it...... let people get used to it and enjoy it.....then snatch it away is almost cruel and unusual punishment. It's like losing the multiplier surge all over again but worse, because you set it.


Totally cruel and unethical "independent contractors"? Yea right...they dictact how much we get paid...



cman5555 said:


> Had the fare multiplier set at 3x this morning then poof got a $3 ride request, checked my setting and the multiplier was gone. Was nice while it lasted, now back to the grind...


 Now we are back to the dollar surges


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


>


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 589879











Since I could last set my multiplyer. Now Dara makes us all work for food coupons and living credits.


----------



## 4220.weedshare.tech (Apr 15, 2021)

so does this mean their in violation of the ab5 whatever law they just passed by bribing 200 million dollars?

how is it legal to add features to avoid losing a lawsuit, then once you win the lawsuit remove the features?

this is hilarious no shame at all and no one will do anything about it

if i was in cali *DONT UPDATE YOUR APP* LMAO

isnt this the very definition of *bait & switch*?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Interesting...i wonder if i drive down to SF if it will be available again..but still facing the inevitable..


Don't do that. I have super sekret intel that the Bay Area is bad. You can't make a dime. If you are in the Bay Area you dream of being an employee who makes minimum wage it's that bad. You are reduced to picking up hookers and burnouts at 3AM for $2.00 a pop.

On the other hand I have super sekret intel (from the same person obviously) that all above is an absolute lie that is being told to keep other ants out of the Bay Area. So maybe you should go?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> To give it...... let people get used to it and enjoy it.....then snatch it away is almost cruel and unusual punishment. It's like losing the multiplier surge all over again but worse, because you set it.


Its like snatching candy out of a kid's hand. Its always easy to give things, but to take them back. This will NOT go over well with the drivers. I wonder how many will now stop driving without the multiplier?

Next you know, Uber will take away the fare and destination info too. Prob. claim that drivers were discriminating against going into unprofitable areas where they could not get a return fare. :frown: :frown: :frown:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I’m from the Bay Area and I can tell you it’s horrible here, can’t make $100 on a 8 hour shift most days, I had one day that I made $10 on 5 hours or am I thinking of last March? 👻


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> This will NOT go over well with the drivers.


I've said repeatedly that the I believe Dara chose to do this now while there's still a much smaller number of drivers to rile up.

In other words, do it now while service supposedly sucks and he can falsely blame it on the features "being abused" by the drivers.

He knows that when the drivers return en masse they'd immediately "get used to" all of the features and enjoy the greater freedom and earnings that will result.

He also knows that when drivers return en masse, service will dramatically improve and surge multipliers will moderate to the point that pax "complaints" will decline enough to cause his phony claims of drivers "abusing the features" to ring hollow.

He's worried about the major backlash he'd get by taking away the features from the full contingent of CA drivers.

This is why he's doing it now. It almost seems like a panic move on his part.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Next you know, Uber will take away the fare and destination info too. Prob. claim that drivers were discriminating against going into unprofitable areas where they could not get a return fare.


That's right.

Uber will cripple it and turn it into Uber Pro Special Edition.

The showing of destinations becomes as useful as mammaries on a bull when restrictions and/or limits are attached to them.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It would be nice to see all drivers shut off apps in CA. For 1 week. No balls and Bill's. They know this. We went from daily $ surges to lack of. Once they got media involved. As the 250 million trick. Guys will go back I think to unemployment. Got some to come off unemployment. Unemployment was good for many guys till sept


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's burning bridges by taking away these features.

AB5 laws are being worked on in other states, and now that Uber has shown drivers everywhere that no feature they offer is safe from being taken away, they'll have a much harder time getting drivers on their side to fight.



NicFit said:


> I'm from the Bay Area and I can tell you it's horrible here, can't make $100 on a 8 hour shift most days, I had one day that I made $10 on 5 hours or am I thinking of last March? &#128123;


Why is the money so poor? Lack of rides? Lack of decent rides?

Do you still have the destinations and the other features?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Uber's burning bridges by taking away these features.
> 
> AB5 laws are being worked on in other states, and now that Uber has shown drivers everywhere that no feature they offer is safe from being taken away, they'll have a much harder time getting drivers on their side to fight.
> 
> ...


That was last March, it's better but it's still not normal here, went to a Panda Express today and I swear it was still like last year, only letting in 5 people and no indoor eating, what a joke. I'm not saying get rid of everything but come on, being that closed up now is just cowardice


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Had the fare multiplier set at 3x this morning then poof got a $3 ride request, checked my setting and the multiplier was gone. Was nice while it lasted, now back to the grind...


The new app update was today they tried to get me to download it I declined.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

My uber updated today, but still have access to auto pricing settings. A phased roll out as usual.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

4220.weedshare.tech said:


> so does this mean their in violation of the ab5 whatever law they just passed by bribing 200 million dollars?
> 
> how is it legal to add features to avoid losing a lawsuit, then once you win the lawsuit remove the features?
> 
> ...


I didnt update the app, still happened. Yes bait and switch totally. Giving drivers the ability to set their own prices and then saying no never mind


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Uber's burning bridges by taking away these features.
> 
> AB5 laws are being worked on in other states, and now that Uber has shown drivers everywhere that no feature they offer is safe from being taken away, they'll have a much harder time getting drivers on their side to fight.


I know Prop 22 has some teeth in it that makes changes pretty hard but what I never underestimate is the power-obsessed know-it-alls in Sacramento who laugh at laws when they don't suit their needs.

Lyft clearly gambled on the fact that they will just go scorched earth on ants and let the chips fall where they fall.

Uber on the other hand was scared of Sacramento which is why you saw changes in 2020. However Uber is being very arrogant by thinking they are safe with Prop 22. Sacramento is watching what they are doing and I'm more than willing to bet that they will make another move against the gig companies in this state very soon if they are already not doing something behind the scenes...

Uber and Lyft are just 1 court ruling away from having their world crash down on them without any fear of the fallout by those in Sacramento. If Uber and Lyft are counting on the court of appeals and CSC to save them they are taking a big gamble on that.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Had the fare multiplier set at 3x this morning then poof got a $3 ride request, checked my setting and the multiplier was gone. Was nice while it lasted, now back to the grind...


Does this mean you won't make 3k a week anymore?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mole said:


> The new app update was today they tried to get me to download it I declined.


Sadly, now you must work for peanuts. It might be more lucrative now to just get commercial insurance and to legally drive pax for cash?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

4220.weedshare.tech said:


> isnt this the very definition of *bait & switch*?


This is the very definition of driving for uber.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow 


cman5555 said:


> Totally cruel and unethical "independent contractors"? Yea right...they dictact how much we get paid...
> 
> 
> Now we are back to the dollar surges


I looked at your map read all the city names and didn't know one.



Jst1dreamr said:


> This is the very definition of driving for uber.


Meh it's just a hobby anyway.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

has the destination info gone away, or is that still a threat?


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Yeah I still have access to the multiplier. Looks like Uber is going after NoCal first.
> 
> Then again Uber thinks you are in the OC/LA area so maybe it's SoCal first???
> 
> ...


No u don't. Charles Schwab has free atm withdrawals worldwide . Where u been


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

That good news :biggrin: only because I never got the set my own multiplier so everyone back on even playing field again.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Let’s be honest. They had no intention of letting you keep the multiplier. It was just a carrot on a stick.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Let's be honest. They had no intention of letting you keep the multiplier. It was just a carrot on a stick.


Of course they are going to roll back as many goodies as they can and only offer those goodies to win the court cases and as soon as they won it they'll be stripping back those goodies one by one and pay off the government officials and make their lives very comfortable because the other option is to roll it out nationwide and worldwide where they'll lose billions in revenues because if you let drivers set their own rates they'll set it higher of course :biggrin:

It all BS PR by uber anyways 117% increase in cancellation is just a bit over double the cancellations so essentially 1 turned into 2. They'll have something to complain about if it was 1117% which would means 11 time increase. But double the cancellation from normal when a lot of those drivers were sitting on welfare anyways doesn't make for a fair sampling. Uber does what uber does best which is screw the drivers over and screw the riders over as they are now pocketing the surge $$$ and giving the drivers cents on the dollar. Got to love uber and anyone thinking they've changed only fooling themselves constantly.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I know Prop 22 has some teeth in it that makes changes pretty hard but what I never underestimate is the power-obsessed know-it-alls in Sacramento who laugh at laws when they don't suit their needs.


I'm not a constitutional law expert but I do know that the CA state govt has the authority to regulate intra-state commerce, and as such they can regulate these gig companies.

Thus, if the CA govt were to mandate much higher pay rates for the drivers it would stand, Prop 22 or no Prop 22.

Despite Uber's best attempts to stop it, NYC was able to implement strict regulations for rideshare.

Sacramento appears to be laying low.

The irony is that in all likelihood the CA govt didn't like the trip info or the surge multipliers because they probably view them as "anti-consumer".


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

I can still make it. Will just have to work a little harder, thats all. Before multiplier existed I was grossing 3k weekly in san francisco, so its still possible. 4k weeks are probably gone though &#128514;


RideShare_Hustler said:


> Does this mean you won't make 3k a week anymore?





Immoralized said:


> Of course they are going to roll back as many goodies as they can and only offer those goodies to win the court cases and as soon as they won it they'll be stripping back those goodies one by one and pay off the government officials and make their lives very comfortable because the other option is to roll it out nationwide and worldwide where they'll lose billions in revenues because if you let drivers set their own rates they'll set it higher of course :biggrin:
> 
> It all BS PR by uber anyways 117% increase in cancellation is just a bit over double the cancellations so essentially 1 turned into 2. They'll have something to complain about if it was 1117% which would means 11 time increase. But double the cancellation from normal when a lot of those drivers were sitting on welfare anyways doesn't make for a fair sampling. Uber does what uber does best which is screw the drivers over and screw the riders over as they are now pocketing the surge $$$ and giving the drivers cents on the dollar. Got to love uber and anyone thinking they've changed only fooling themselves constantly.


Agreed, uber and lyft do everything I can to screw the driver out of money and then lie about it as if it isnt happening...



TobyD said:


> Let's be honest. They had no intention of letting you keep the multiplier. It was just a carrot on a stick.


 I ate that carrot for a year, it tasted great&#128517;



_Tron_ said:


> has the destination info gone away, or is that still a threat


 The trip information is still there for now.



Immoralized said:


> That good news :biggrin: only because I never got the set my own multiplier so everyone back on even playing field again.


 It's always good news when uber steals money from us, the more the better right?

Redding, anderson, palo cedro, shasta lake etc are about 2 hours north of san francisco


Authority said:


> Wow
> 
> I looked at your map read all the city names and didn't know one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> It's always good news when uber steals money from us, the more the better right?


Mate it wouldn't be uber if they didn't still everyone money including the rider money. They screw everyone including investors as well. As long as piles of money is going into their pockets on this uber gravy train. People look at it oh wow 6 billion something loss! No that 6 billion dollars that was siphoned right out of uber into the uber executives, directors pockets :biggrin: They've been siphoning billions upon billions of dollars out of Uber every single year.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Sadly, now you must work for peanuts. It might be more lucrative now to just get commercial insurance and to legally drive pax for cash?


Amazing in 1 day, they can shut down your earning potential. Scoundrels



NicFit said:


> I've still got it in the Bay Area, never even gotten a notice that it's going away


 I'm driving down to the Bay area I Wonder if it will pop backup if I'm in the area



Fusion_LUser said:


> Don't do that. I have super sekret intel that the Bay Area is bad. You can't make a dime. If you are in the Bay Area you dream of being an employee who makes minimum wage it's that bad. You are reduced to picking up hookers and burnouts at 3AM for $2.00 a pop.
> 
> On the other hand I have super sekret intel (from the same person obviously) that all above is an absolute lie that is being told to keep other ants out of the Bay Area. So maybe you should go?


On my way))



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Its like snatching candy out of a kid's hand. Its always easy to give things, but to take them back. This will NOT go over well with the drivers. I wonder how many will now stop driving without the multiplier?
> 
> Next you know, Uber will take away the fare and destination info too. Prob. claim that drivers were discriminating against going into unprofitable areas where they could not get a return fare. :frown: :frown: :frown:


 I think most drivers see that writing on the wall destination and trip info getting eliminated



Nats121 said:


> Uber's burning bridges by taking away these features.
> 
> AB5 laws are being worked on in other states, and now that Uber has shown drivers everywhere that no feature they offer is safe from being taken away, they'll have a much harder time getting drivers on their side to fight.
> 
> ...


 The other features are still there for now. Look at the search versus non surge rides now


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Must be a timed roll out; I still have access to mine.


.....and no one, I mean NO ONE, cares!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

1776abe said:


> No u don't. Charles Schwab has free atm withdrawals worldwide . Where u been


Charles Schwab or even my own credit union that utilizes the Co-Op network for free ATM transactions along with giving up to $15 back each month for out-of-network fee's has nothing to due with the fact that banks at one time marketed ATM machines as a cheaper, free way to bank.

ATM machines were free even to out-of-network transactions when they first came out until the late 80's. In the late 80's banks starting charging for out-of-network fee's and these days some scumbag banks charge just to check your balance or attempt to pull more money out than you have. ATM fee's are big fee generators for the banking industry these days.



Nats121 said:


> I'm not a constitutional law expert but I do know that the CA state govt has the authority to regulate intra-state commerce, and as such they can regulate these gig companies.
> 
> Thus, if the CA govt were to mandate much higher pay rates for the drivers it would stand, Prop 22 or no Prop 22.
> 
> ...


Sacramento may not like trip info and the multiplier but they hate even more that they don't have absolute control over Uber and Lyft and that is what matters. The last thing Sacramento wants is people having freedom from their control.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> and no one, I mean NO ONE, cares!


Of Course I Still Love You.

the sharper among us will know what that is.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Of Course I Still Love You.
> 
> the sharper among us will know what that is.


Again, NO ONE cares!


----------



## ocman01 (Apr 16, 2021)

Rent in OC is at least $1600 for one bedroom (I have family), why you take $3 trip? We can't survive driving 25 minutes at our own cost just to get paid $5 from Uber. If we all don't take any trip that is no surge and paid 80 cent/mile, Uber will need to change.

If we need surge, we need to change, so that Uber can change. We need to reject trip that no surge, that is $.08/mile.

Remember back in the day, taxi driver charge $3/mile and still struggled to make end meat.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

ocman01 said:


> Rent in OC is at least $1600 for one bedroom (I have family), why you take $3 trip? We can't survive driving 25 minutes at our own cost just to get paid $5 from Uber. If we all don't take any trip that is no surge and paid 80 cent/mile, Uber will need to change.
> 
> If we need surge, we need to change, so that Uber can change. We need to reject trip that no surge, that is $.08/mile.
> 
> Remember back in the day, taxi driver charge $3/mile and still struggled to make end meat.


Fall surplus of drivers. Uber doesn't have to give in to your demands. These changes are for the new wave of new drivers to come soon.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm not a lawyer so perhaps it would be illegal, but I wouldn't be surprised if Uber/Lyft might someday test the waters on tying your AR% to "premium pricing" for rides. That is to say, there would be different tiers for what percentage of a surge fare you would get based on how many pick-ups you accept.

They already offer things like streak bonuses, where you essentially have to accept every request to get the extra pay. I'm pretty sure the rideshare companies could make a legal argument that their "independent contractors" are only valuable if they're "helping the community" by accepting all pings.

This wouldn't seem to be incongruous with the legal realm in which rideshare companies presently operate.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Don't do that. I have super sekret intel that the Bay Area is bad. You can't make a dime. If you are in the Bay Area you dream of being an employee who makes minimum wage it's that bad. You are reduced to picking up hookers and burnouts at 3AM for $2.00 a pop.
> 
> On the other hand I have super sekret intel (from the same person obviously) that all above is an absolute lie that is being told to keep other ants out of the Bay Area. So maybe you should go?


Willie Nelson, is that you? :roflmao:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Willie Nelson, is that you? :roflmao:


Odd how you always seem to read everything I post. It's almost like you are obsessed or something. I don't think you have missed one post of mine.

All I did was mention some lying sack of shit and surprise surprise you come a knocking. The question is how do you know I wasn't talking about some other lying sack of shit?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Had the fare multiplier set at 3x this morning then poof got a $3 ride request, checked my setting and the multiplier was gone. Was nice while it lasted, now back to the grind...


Came to sf looks like multiplier is here still! Lol. Maybe a couple more weeks?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Came to sf looks like multiplier is here still! Lol. Maybe a couple more weeks?


I haven't gotten a notice yet saying it's going away, I think it's working fine in our market and your market it wasn't, but it could just be a matter of time. Maybe they are testing the waters before they mess with the bigger market


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Uber's burning bridges by taking away these features.
> 
> AB5 laws are being worked on in other states, and now that Uber has shown drivers everywhere that no feature they offer is safe from being taken away, they'll have a much harder time getting drivers on their side to fight.
> 
> ...





NicFit said:


> I haven't gotten a notice yet saying it's going away, I think it's working fine in our market and your market it wasn't, but it could just be a matter of time. Maybe they are testing the waters before they mess with the bigger market


Yeah i talked to my buddy in redding he said there was no drivers out on a friday night because the multiplier was gone, wonder if uber will notice drivers not taking rides and change it back? &#129315;&#129315;



ocman01 said:


> Rent in OC is at least $1600 for one bedroom (I have family), why you take $3 trip? We can't survive driving 25 minutes at our own cost just to get paid $5 from Uber. If we all don't take any trip that is no surge and paid 80 cent/mile, Uber will need to change.
> 
> If we need surge, we need to change, so that Uber can change. We need to reject trip that no surge, that is $.08/mile.
> 
> Remember back in the day, taxi driver charge $3/mile and still struggled to make end meat.


They need to increase the rates, simple as that..we shouldnt get any ride less then $10 paid to us period...who can average more then 2 or 3 rides an hour?



cman5555 said:


> Came to sf looks like multiplier is here still! Lol. Maybe a couple more weeks?


Took a couple 5x rides in San Francisco..wonder if the east bay would be better for 5x on the weekend?



cman5555 said:


> Yeah i talked to my buddy in redding he said there was no drivers out on a friday night because the multiplier was gone, wonder if uber will notice drivers not taking rides and change it back? &#129315;&#129315;
> 
> 
> They need to increase the rates, simple as that..we shouldnt get any ride less then $10 paid to us period...who can average more then 2 or 3 rides an hour?
> ...


Ants in SF are accepting 1x rides at 3am on a Friday, when they are have multipliers??? What???


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Yeah i talked to my buddy in redding he said there was no drivers out on a friday night because the multiplier was gone, wonder if uber will notice drivers not taking rides and change it back? &#129315;&#129315;
> 
> 
> They need to increase the rates, simple as that..we shouldnt get any ride less then $10 paid to us period...who can average more then 2 or 3 rides an hour?
> ...


 &#129315; &#129315; &#129315; &#129315;

Bay Area ants are much much much much much much smarter than you at 3AM. Just give up. Move on to another location. Please.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> &#129315; &#129315; &#129315; &#129315;
> 
> Bay Area ants are much much much much much much smarter than you at 3AM. Just give up. Move on to another location. Please.


$300 in 8 hours seems smart to me&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Again, NO ONE cares!


Of Course I Still Love You


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Yeah i talked to my buddy in redding he said there was no drivers out on a friday night because the multiplier was gone, wonder if uber will notice drivers not taking rides and change it back? &#129315;&#129315;


This is probably why they aren't changing it in the Bay Area yet. They are seeing how your market reacts and that's good. Do us a favor and don't drive there any more. If they can't get drivers at all then they'll have to change it back


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Sadly, now you must work for peanuts. It might be more lucrative now to just get commercial insurance and to legally drive pax for cash?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Making bank there Mole :biggrin:


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

4220.weedshare.tech said:


> so does this mean their in violation of the ab5 whatever law they just passed by bribing 200 million dollars?
> 
> how is it legal to add features to avoid losing a lawsuit, then once you win the lawsuit remove the features?
> 
> ...


Actually the AB5 lawsuits are ongoing, even though prop 22 passed. They still have four years of tax liability to argue over.



Immoralized said:


> Making bank there Mole :biggrin:


His tunneling ability obviously gives him an edge.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Actually the AB5 lawsuits are ongoing, even though prop 22 passed. They still have four years of tax liability to argue over.
> 
> 
> His tunneling ability obviously gives him an edge.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

NicFit said:


> This is probably why they aren't changing it in the Bay Area yet. They are seeing how your market reacts and that's good. Do us a favor and don't drive there any more. If they can't get drivers at all then they'll have to change it back


I am not driving there at all...never again..ill only drive bay area now..unless they bring back multiplier

Did someone accept this ride??? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Had the fare multiplier set at 3x this morning then poof got a $3 ride request, checked my setting and the multiplier was gone. Was nice while it lasted, now back to the grind...


Thats because those 117% need to take public transportation for being cheap, rather than paying for a private ride they really want. &#129300;


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Thats because those 117% need to take public transportation for being cheap, rather than paying for a private ride they really want. &#129300;


Yep agreed



NicFit said:


> I haven't gotten a notice yet saying it's going away, I think it's working fine in our market and your market it wasn't, but it could just be a matter of time. Maybe they are testing the waters before they mess with the bigger market


Yeah, no uber driver here is taking rides anymore since the multiplier left. Its almost like they boycotted the city. Testing the waters and they got their answer, lower rates paid to drivers, means drivers wont drive&#128517;



NicFit said:


> This is probably why they aren't changing it in the Bay Area yet. They are seeing how your market reacts and that's good. Do us a favor and don't drive there any more. If they can't get drivers at all then they'll have to change it back


I am not driving here anymore, gonna only drive in bay area from now on. Seems like its dead out there, no drivers and desperate riders now&#128514;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Yep agreed
> 
> 
> Yeah, no uber driver here is taking rides anymore since the multiplier left. Its almost like they boycotted the city. Testing the waters and they got their answer, lower rates paid to drivers, means drivers wont drive&#128517;
> ...


Even if Uber was to bring it back they can't be trusted. You know that they'll be scheming to take it away again ASAP.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Even if Uber was to bring it back they can't be trusted. You know that they'll be scheming to take it away again ASAP.


Has uber ever been trustworthy? &#129315;


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Had the fare multiplier set at 3x this morning then poof got a $3 ride request, checked my setting and the multiplier was gone. Was nice while it lasted, now back to the grind...


Still have it in SF Bay Area as of 5AM on 4/19, and I have no problem finding trips above base fare (unlike Uber's false claims in the email sent last week). But they will not send you any pings during the 3-consecutive-trip promotion periods if you have it set above 1.0x. I just turn on the app 10 minutes before the end of the promo hour, cherry pick the first ride, then crank it up to 1.3x for the next two trips that come after the promo period ends. Without the 3-trip promo, I charge all pax 1.2x and never accept a ride that is under $1/mile. Setting our own price is the only way drivers can compete with each other, which should be encouraged. Let pax and drivers determine the market price. By constantly changing the pricing to both driver and pax, neither can determine true price and that leaves nobody trusting Uber.

Incomprehensible business model that is always seeking a new gimmick to screw the other two parties in the arrangement and pit those two against each other. But the pax and driver are the only two who face each other and both are aware that Uber is the bad broker in the relationship. No legitimate business can survive if it is perpetually antagonistic to its customers.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Thats because those 117% need to take public transportation for being cheap, rather than paying for a private ride they really want. &#129300;


This discussion has made its way on to other threads. I agree that Uber pax are now embracing mass transit again, or relying on their "break-in-case-of-emergency" options like a relative, neighbor, or co-worker.

If you had the choice between paying $25 for a single Uber surge fare, or paying a co-worker on your shift $10 per day for round-trip transportation to the job, which are you going to choose?

Uber's greed is on the precipice of choking out its own rideshare platform. The delivery stuff is keeping them afloat now, so I'm not even sure if they care about keeping rideshare functional any longer.



EastBayRides said:


> . No legitimate business can survive if it is perpetually antagonistic to its customers.


 ...Or grossly undervalues the financial worth of its sub-contractors (i.e. drivers) who provide the actual services.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> Still have it in SF Bay Area as of 5AM on 4/19, and I have no problem finding trips above base fare (unlike Uber's false claims in the email sent last week). But they will not send you any pings during the 3-consecutive-trip promotion periods if you have it set above 1.0x. I just turn on the app 10 minutes before the end of the promo hour, cherry pick the first ride, then crank it up to 1.3x for the next two trips that come after the promo period ends. Without the 3-trip promo, I charge all pax 1.2x and never accept a ride that is under $1/mile. Setting our own price is the only way drivers can compete with each other, which should be encouraged. Let pax and drivers determine the market price. By constantly changing the pricing to both driver and pax, neither can determine true price and that leaves nobody trusting Uber.
> 
> Incomprehensible business model that is always seeking a new gimmick to screw the other two parties in the arrangement and pit those two against each other. But the pax and driver are the only two who face each other and both are aware that Uber is the bad broker in the relationship. No legitimate business can survive if it is perpetually antagonistic to its customers.


So, pax will not pay 2.0X or higher surge in the mornings?


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

rkozy said:


> ...Or grossly undervalues the financial worth of its sub-contractors (i.e. drivers) who provide the actual services.


Since I pay 25% of my earnings to Uber, I am a customer, and Uber shuffles back and forth between being antagonistic to me and my customers (my pax) hoping we will forget whenever they toss us a reward periodically. I have cut my hours by 50% since Prop 22 earnings took effect and Drive Pass was eliminated. I will cut another 50% of hours if they terminate my ability to set my own price, because only sunny weekend afternoons would be profitable. Either way, I'm planning to end my relationship with Uber in June because earnings are illusory.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> So, pax will not pay 2.0X or higher surge in the mornings?


I don't know. Why would I charge pax 2.0x? That's why pax frequently complain about having to cancel so many drivers before accepting my 1.2x. You are the reason we are losing this feature.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Either way, I'm planning to end my relationship with Uber in June because earnings are illusory.


My relationship with Uber (and Lyft) will continue to be what it has always been...a recreational one, where I drive when I feel like it. When the earnings are as low as they are now, that feeling is going to be less frequent. Though I do enjoy driving just for the social aspect. I don't ever see myself giving it up completely.

The real long-term problem these rideshare companies will face is retention. There are only so many immigrants you can exploit for a low wage. Industries like meat-packing, construction, and lawn care have always retained the immigrant labor pool. That's because those industries actually pay a better wage than Uber or Lyft can, despite the exploitative nature of their work.

Many of the drivers collecting PUA now are in for a rude awakening when they come back. This isn't the industry it was when they left.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I'm from the Bay Area and I can tell you it's horrible here, can't make $100 on a 8 hour shift most days, I had one day that I made $10 on 5 hours or am I thinking of last March? &#128123;


Everything in blue states is horrible, it seems....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Wait. Isn't there still a driver shortage? What if you all simply refused to do Uber?



rkozy said:


> My relationship with Uber (and Lyft) will continue to be what it has always been...a recreational one, where I drive when I feel like it. When the earnings are as low as they are now, that feeling is going to be less frequent. Though I do enjoy driving just for the social aspect. I don't ever see myself giving it up completely.
> 
> The real long-term problem these rideshare companies will face is retention. There are only so many immigrants you can exploit for a low wage. Industries like meat-packing, construction, and lawn care have always retained the immigrant labor pool. That's because those industries actually pay a better wage than Uber or Lyft can, despite the exploitative nature of their work.
> 
> Many of the drivers collecting PUA now are in for a rude awakening when they come back. This isn't the industry it was when they left.


The other problem for the rideshare companies is that rideshare actually requires an investment (the car) as well as additional expenses (rideshare insurance + gas). This is very different than working in a meat packing plant. What happens is that people start off and realize how it is destroying their car so they quit. Or they keep driving and because of the low pay cannot afford a replacement vehicle once their vehicle dies or is totaled in an accident. $3 just doesn't cover the cost to go pick someone up and drive them 15 minutes through traffic. I get money back on my taxes every year because the standard mileage deduction is greater than what the rideshare companies pay me.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Wait. Isn't there still a driver shortage? What if you all simply refused to do Uber?
> 
> 
> The other problem for the rideshare companies is that rideshare actually requires an investment (the car) as well as additional expenses (rideshare insurance + gas). This is very different than working in a meat packing plant. What happens is that people start off and realize how it is destroying their car so they quit.


This is precisely why I like my W-2 job better. I'm still getting paid to drive cars, but I'm not the one paying for the fuel or upkeep. Uber is a back-up gig for filling in whatever holes my W-2 driving job cannot. Due to the on-call nature of my W-2 job, sometimes I have to rely on Uber a bit more than I'd like.

Anybody who does Uber as their sole source of income will eventually run into the dilemma of sustainability. Buy a new car, and watch the depreciation kill you quickly. Buy a used car, and eventually frequent repair costs are going to eat up your bottom line. There is no sure-fire way to keep your expenses in check. Instead, you have to rely on a highly stable income stream...and we know Uber/Lyft is unable to provide that based on a cost-per-mile metric.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

rkozy said:


> This discussion has made its way on to other threads. I agree that Uber pax are now embracing mass transit again, or relying on their "break-in-case-of-emergency" options like a relative, neighbor, or co-worker.
> 
> If you had the choice between paying $25 for a single Uber surge fare, or paying a co-worker on your shift $10 per day for round-trip transportation to the job, which are you going to choose?
> 
> ...


Thats called an Uber problem now. Not mine. Move along.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> Everything in blue states is horrible, it seems....


Did you not get that was last March, not this year?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Something doesn't smell right (Uber) with this supposed pax "revolt" against driver-induced "high" fares.

If, and I say if the pax are complaining, you can thank Uber for going out of their way to make the drivers look "greedy" by actually USING the fare multipliers the way they were intended to be used. 

Where are the complaints when Uber and Lyft "crank up" the multipliers? Apparently there isn't much complaining. But when drivers do it the pax supposedly revolt, all the way back to public transit.

I'll believe pax are choosing busses and subways over the convenience of rideshare when I see real evidence of it.

In the sleazy and hypocritical minds of Dara and his henchmen, it's perfectly legitimate when Uber cranks up surge-multipliers but "greedy" and "selfish" when drivers do it.


----------

